# GE - Good Ending



## Tazmo (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Batman (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's a New Romance Manga I've grown fond of by, Sasuga Kei. A mangaka i'm unfamiliar with . I saw no thread so I thought I'd share. Should this prove inaccurate I'm sure the mods will kick this properly in the can.

GE - Good Ending

*Utsumi is your plain, shy, everyday second year student in love. With whom? Who else but a senpai on the tennis team. Which wouldn't be such a problem if Utsumi wouldn't be such an unathletic person, add to that the fact that he was caught peeping on the tennis team by a fellow second year and member, Kurogawa Yuki, who now seems interrupting his peaceful high school life and pushing him towards... love? (. . . from mangafox . . . )*

Read Here: GE-Good Ending (One Manga)

or Here: GE - Good Ending (Mangafox)

Here's the first few pages.


​
I really enjoy the art style. It's nice to have another option for Shounen Romance. Who knows maybe I'll end up liking the protagonist for once. Don't hate him yet.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 11, 2012)

Someone knock Tooru the fuck out.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 11, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Someone knock Tooru the fuck out.



I know how feel I wouldn't mind if tooru called up his friends and gives her a good'ol pounding again.


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Someone knock Tooru the fuck out.



BATHE IN HIS BLOOD


----------



## Raptor (Nov 12, 2012)

Chapter 150 is out.

Finally, Seiji vs Tohru.  I have my rocky soundtrack to go with it.


----------



## Electrivire (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't know how to feel man.

It's been an up and down roller coaster, but right now it sorta feels like we're at a high point again. Alot of loose strands, characters, and plot points are coming together, which makes it seem like the author actually did have some kind of plan coming into this and isn't just making stuff up as she goes. It almost makes me forgive all the needless plot stretching and other BS...almost.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 12, 2012)

These last few chapters have been pretty decent.

For now, I'm just going to be cautiously optimistic that the mangaka can keep this up until the ending.

Also, Tooru is one creepy little shit. Inviting a girl over to a abandoned warehouse away from a populated area in an attempt to convince that person to be in a relationship she obviously don't want to be in. Then when she refuses, he locks them inside said warehouse until they say "yes", and seemingly has food prepared for the long wait?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Someone knock Tooru the fuck out.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

I wonder how Seiji's gonna get down from there...


----------



## Raptor (Nov 13, 2012)

Somehow I have the feeling that Seiji is gonna be able to save Yuki but is gonna end up stabbed or something similar.


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Somehow I have the feeling that Seiji is gonna be able to save Yuki but is gonna end up stabbed or something similar.



Considering the whole thing that happened to Yuki unleashed a violent side in Tohru, I wouldn't be surprised if he brought a knife with him. What does surprise me is how Yuki isn't absolutely fucking terrified of him yet, now she knows just how deep down into darkness he can go and she's all alone with him in an abandoned factory virtually no one knows about. Then again, this is Yuki, who is almost as bad a Mary Sue character as Bella


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2012)

Tooru reminds me of Overly Attached Girlfriend.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 17, 2012)

He got beat up. I can't even laugh, it's that pathetic. I'm officially done.

I was hoping Tooru would have gotten beat to death but I suppose that's not happening. Good luck all!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

What's the point of walking in there alone if you're not even gonna fight back? I mean Tooru is known for beating the shit out of people but at least TRY to put up some resistance, it's not like the guy is buff


----------



## Raptor (Nov 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I'm officially done.



See you next week.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2012)

Welp. **


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 17, 2012)

OMFG!!! the author really hates Utsumi real hard, I mean how can she make him get beat up after all that. Not to mention none of the people that  are his so called friends ran to help him up just his baseball friend, not even Yuki did.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 17, 2012)

'Dat Expression.


----------



## Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> He got beat up. I can't even laugh, it's that pathetic. I'm officially done.
> 
> I was hoping Tooru would have gotten beat to death but I suppose that's not happening. Good luck all!



C'mon, were you really expecting Seiji to do something herioc? I'm surprised he didn't break his fucking leg jumping down.

On that note, Tohru is just a crazy fuck. As much as I don't like Seiji, I detest Tohru even more for the fact he has this idea Yuki still loved him despite the fact all this time she was traumatized by what happened, believing he was directly responsible. It's also foolish of him to think Yuki would be swayed further toward Tohru after he gave her evidence of his acts of violence.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2012)

So

What the fuck now? Feels like there's not much left to do in this manga.


----------



## Lightysnake (Nov 17, 2012)

Nobody has a problem letting Tohru walk away from this withoit even a token call to the cops?


----------



## Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So
> 
> What the fuck now? Feels like there's not much left to do in this manga.



This is GE we're talking about. I'm pretty sure that at some point, things go horribly wrong with Yuki and Seiji ends up with another girl. Perhaps the former fat one. Speaking of which, I like how fat people are supposedly really strong


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So
> 
> What the fuck now? Feels like there's not much left to do in this manga.



Reveal another Yuki insecurity/new girl. I'm predicting either of these two.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Nov 18, 2012)

It's funny how _everyone_ rushed to Yuki's side while Utsumi was the one laying there bloody, bruised, and was already known to be injured beforehand. Even after seeing Yuki was completely fine, out of all those people only Kouno bothered to check up on him.

I get that Yuki was the damsel in distress, but damn. Although I'm not sure why I'm surprised considering how Utsumi's friends normally treat him when Yuki is involved.


----------



## Light (Nov 18, 2012)

If Utsumi wasn't already messed up from climbing the warehouse, he would have fucked Tohru up. Real Talk.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 18, 2012)

Am I a bad person for liking Tohru's "What's so great about you?" line? It's something we've all been wondering about the entire manga


----------



## Archangel Michael (Nov 18, 2012)

Light said:


> If Utsumi wasn't already messed up from climbing the warehouse, he would have fucked Tohru up. Real Talk.



I think utsumi would still get his ass kick even if he didn't climb the warehouse. Utsumi isn't the fighter type. I'm surprise  he didn't hurt his leg when he jump too, Freedan.


----------



## Electrivire (Nov 18, 2012)

Utsumi didn't even throw a punch. Not even a shove, not even a poke...nothing. 

Don't know what I expected, but I dunno, I thought Utsumi was finally gonna have his "man-up" moment after all that epic build up of climbing the rope and all the blood and whatnot. Very anticlimactic. 

...why do I put myself through this. *sits patiently for the next chapter because he's already gone this far with it so why not*


----------



## Roman (Nov 19, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> It's funny how _everyone_ rushed to Yuki's side while Utsumi was the one laying there bloody, bruised, and was already known to be injured beforehand. Even after seeing Yuki was completely fine, out of all those people only Kouno bothered to check up on him.
> 
> I get that Yuki was the damsel in distress, but damn. Although I'm not sure why I'm surprised considering how Utsumi's friends normally treat him when Yuki is involved.



Because Yuki is the main character so by default, she gets special treatment while Utsumi, being considered the scum of society by default, may as well die if Yuki is on the line. 



McSlobs said:


> Am I a bad person for liking Tohru's "What's so great about you?" line? It's something we've all been wondering about the entire manga



Before he split up with Shou, that line wouldn't have applied to him because he still had a sense of honor about him, and knew what he was doing and cared for other people's feelings. Now, he's not so much different from Tohru since he's nothing but a selfish prick who disregarded how others would feel if he went through with certain things.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 1, 2012)

Ch. 165


----------



## Araragi (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow. How is this gonna play out anymore.

I actually thought Souma wasn't gonna be important anymore


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2012)

Just when I thought things were coming to an end and things between Seiji and Yuki were resolved, the dad has to step in. Obviously, he'll be disapproving of Seiji by default and the two end up splitting. Seiji eventually has sex with Oonuma but dumps her a la Shou after a little while and somehow manages to win Yuki's dad to his side by climbing to the moon and leaping off to land on the burning Tokyo Tower.


----------



## Acetown (Dec 3, 2012)

After everything that has happened the suspense just keeps coming. I have a feeling Yuki Dad will not accept Seiji.


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2012)

Sith said:


> After everything that has happened the suspense just keeps coming. I have a feeling Yuki Dad will not accept Seiji.



It's quite obvious he won't. He'll support Tohru because it'll turn out his family's drowning in money and Yuki's dad wants some of that.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Dec 3, 2012)

Freedan said:


> Obviously, he'll be disapproving of Seiji by default and the two end up splitting.


Yeah, the strict father arcs in romance manga are normally extremely predictable.


*Spoiler*: _Predictions for this arc_ 




Father disapproves of Utsumi.

Blocks all communication with Utsumi and anyone associated with him.

Makes a rash decision and transfers Yuki to another school, something Yuki's mother probably disagrees with, but won't bother arguing. 

Yuki becomes depressed, but subconsciously sees this as a way to physically and emotionally distance herself again.

Utsumi finds out the extent of Yuki's circumstances and heads out (with friends) _once again_ to go save Yuki as well as earning her father's approval. 




Freedan said:


> Seiji somehow manages to win Yuki's dad to his side by climbing to the moon and leaping off to land on the burning Tokyo Tower.




After all has been said and done, Yuki's father is left alone to look out the window to the night sky. Quietly and eloquently, with a shotglass in one hand and a cigar in the other, he begins to contemplate his past actions and the effect Utsumi has had on Yuki, which in the end, results in a small smile forming on his face.


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Yeah, the strict father arcs in romance manga are normally extremely predictable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Predictions for this arc_
> ...



Seems legit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2012)

Can we sue the mangaka for false advertisement? It's obvious there won't be a "good" ending to this story. 

Seiji...so pathetic. 

"What's so good about him?" indeed


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 3, 2012)

To be honest, I don't think any father would approve of Utsumi; he's irritatingly clingy.


----------



## Acetown (Dec 4, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> To be honest, I don't think any father would approve of Utsumi; he's irritatingly clingy.



This


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 4, 2012)

I was finally able to stop reading GE like 20 chapters ago or something like that. How has the Manga progressed since then?


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 4, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Yeah, the strict father arcs in romance manga are normally extremely predictable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Predictions for this arc_
> ...



lol                             .


----------



## Roman (Dec 4, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I was finally able to stop reading GE like 20 chapters ago or something like that. How has the Manga progressed since then?



As a fellow fan of Magi, I must congratulate you for the fact you were able to stop reading it. I highly recommend that you do not continue.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 4, 2012)

Freedan said:


> As a fellow fan of Magi, I must congratulate you for the fact you were able to stop reading it. I highly recommend that you do not continue.



Thanks man. I won't then.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Dec 4, 2012)

Ch.53


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> lol                             .





Archangel Michael said:


> Ch.53



Oh god, my sides.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 4, 2012)

Ugh these chapters are getting too predictable....


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 4, 2012)

now that... was cliche as fuck


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 4, 2012)

It's hilarious how SaishuSoda predicted it, almost word for word.


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's hilarious how SaishuSoda predicted it, almost word for word.



This. The manga is in a sad state when you can predict everything with an almost 100% accuracy. But we already knew that from the beginning.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2012)

The manga is called "Good Ending", what did you expect


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 5, 2012)

An actual ending, perhaps?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Dec 5, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> The strict father arcs in romance manga are normally extremely predictable.


Looks like this arc is no exception...


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 7, 2012)

I found, that GE - Good Ending will end in three chapters.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 7, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> I found, that GE - Good Ending will end in three chapters.



3 chapters? That's gonna be a rushed ending if it's true >_>


----------



## SaishuSoda (Dec 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I had my doubts at first, but it's been confirmed by animeprodestiny.


> The manga will end in number 6 of the magazine with Chapter 156



Looks like we're finally going to get an ending.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2012)

3 chapters to properly finish the story? this is going to be good.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 12, 2012)

Chapter 154


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shou is about 2 steps away from a School Days type ending


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2012)

If Shou's sealing the deal with her ex, this manga might actually be... wrapping up?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 12, 2012)

We have two more chapters left.


----------



## cha-uzu (Dec 12, 2012)

manga was WAYYYY too predictable... Started off great tho.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 2, 2013)

Rose began using his mask after Stark used his wolves.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2013)

So it's actually ending with the next chapter. Happy ending after all, thanks to Yuki's mom... who slashes tyres


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2013)

"Good Ending"


----------



## Gene (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm guessing they're going to finally fuck for the last chapter.


----------



## Roman (Jan 3, 2013)

Next week, final chapter.



ABOUT. FUCKING. TIME.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 3, 2013)

Shou by far was the better heroine and I don't see how this manga could end with those 2 leaving in good terms, there for, no "good ending."


----------



## Roman (Jan 3, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Shou by far was the better heroine and I don't see how this manga could end with those 2 leaving in good terms, there for, no "good ending."



But don't you know? Shou goes back to her ex and everything is bene!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 5, 2013)

Ending was okay with a few minor issues, the main one being that there was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



no sex scene from Seji and Yuki


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 5, 2013)

I won't look at the raw just yet, but I wonder if we got a time skip. Those are usually standard fair for this type of manga.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bad ending. Why do they all still look the same after something something years? I mean, apart from the change in hair styles and stuff.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Boy, that was a shitty ending. Comparing the recent chapters to the ones from the start, they are like 2 completely different series. The beginning had more comedy elements and was actually funny. Yuki's character seemed different as well. Dafuq happened?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 5, 2013)

So what happens in the ending? someone summarize it please.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is a quick summary of the last chap.
*Spoiler*: __ 



- Time skip is 10 years.
- Yuki is a doctor, Seiji is a photographer at "Life Sounds" and they are forever connected in holy matrimony with a kid.
- Touru is a lawyer (he only gets 2 panels).
- Eri and Kono go to Seiji's exhibition with Kento and Shou. Apparently Kento and Shou have 2 kids and Shou jokes around at Kento's expense saying something like "I hope he isn't cheating on me again", everyone is happy.
- Izumi and that other girl are in modeling

Note: To me the timeskip is stupid they look weird and shit went to fast for my liking. But of course the author gave up because I guess it wasn't doing well... oh must I say there are only 19 pages


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 5, 2013)

That was rather, disappointing  
So many years wasted, then again, what can you expect  at this point but still, it was rushed as hell, i guess it got axed :/

Funny how the time skip covers more in 1 chapter than the whole manga together


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

Well. That was . . . anti-climatic, to say the least. **


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank god it's over.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Jan 5, 2013)

That was disappointing . I expected more.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 5, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> That was rather, disappointing
> So many years wasted, then again, what can you expect  at this point but still, it was rushed as hell, i guess it got axed :/
> 
> Funny how the time skip covers more in 1 chapter than the whole manga together



So true


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 5, 2013)

What a meh ending. The second half of the serious was very disappointing and the last chapter just emphasizes that.

Should've ended awhile ago.

Also agree with one of the posters above. Yuki's a completely different character from the beginning. Manga lost almost all its comedic element as well.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow okay... now that I was able to read it instead of drawing up conclusions from the raw this ending does not feel right. Here's a few reasons why


*Spoiler*: __ 



- they look weird all of them. The facial futures does not match their matured bodies except Seji and the baseball guy. Toru, Kento and Seji kind of look the same.

- there was no sex scene between Seji and Yuki which I thought would have been excellent since the last time they tried to do it, it was cut short. 

- Shou came off to me as a person who is still unsatisfied with her decision she chose and still has feelings for Utsumi after *10yrs*. She also still doesn't trust Kento and thinks he might cheat on her even though they have two kids. The author should have given her a better ending than that garbage.

- Yuki for some reason does not seem happy like I thought she would be. I know its cause of her job but still, it just doesn't feel right. I was expecting a nice fairy tale type of ending for them which they kind of did since having a child but that is not enough for me.

The other rest I did not really care about.  

I give the ending 5.5 out of 10
I give the whole manga 7.4 out of 10

This had a lot of potential in the beginning but it went on for too long ruining its characters and giving them a 180 personality. Now onto him/her next work.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jan 5, 2013)

That was kind of disappointing, and what the hell is up with Shou?

After _10 years_ it looks like she still has feelings for Utsumi and still holds an apparent grudge against Kento. Of course cheating isn't something that's easily forgiven, but it's been _10 years_ with a kid (soon to be 2) since then. Unless he's cheated again, which I doubt, it's hard to believe that's still an issue for them at this point.


Keino-kun said:


> Yuki's a completely different character from the beginning.


Yeah, she went from being (in my opinion) the best character in the entire manga, to being the main source of almost everything wrong with the second half.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 5, 2013)

I just re-read the early chapters of GE - Good Ending. It used to actually be really good. I miss those times.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 5, 2013)

Sad how bad this Manga turned out. I mean no sort of twist or turn to it. I know sombody here said it went on too long. But, i think that was cool. There wasn't as much flavor, or twist in the story. All the twists was in the two leading ladies that were there from the start... Shou and Yuki. AND, those twists were personal ones. The story continued on regardless. They'd introduce new characters like Tooru's sister and Yuasa but they were pointless to the story and rarely ever utilized. 

Its obvious that the story was rushed. When a story becomes way too predictable, like Tooru's storyline being absolutly unimaginative and straightforward... You realize the creativity has left and they are just writing to get it all over with. 

Had it been my story I would have changed the story drastically after shou and Seiji hook up. I'd make Shou cheat on Seiji and THAT be the catalyst that breaks them up. I'd have Seiji then hang out wit Yuasa and have some interesting scenarios. involve them while building baseball guy and whats her name relationship.  Then i'd have had something beautiful happen between Seiji and Risa. THEN bring Yuki back in the twist that up... Then Tooru's situation. Ehh that might be terrible. Iono. anyway, it WAS a great ride but. So long GE.


----------



## 8 (Jan 5, 2013)

congrats to everyone who managed to stick trough this till the end. you deserve a medal. i wimped out some months ago. although i kept following this threat to see you whine and rage.

anyway what happened to the girl that used to be chubby?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Jan 6, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It used to actually be really good. I miss those times.


The one-shot is really good as well.

I'm still amazed at how this manga turned out. I could rant for days about what it became, but it's just genuinely sad because it could have lived up to be so much more.


8 said:


> anyway what happened to the girl that used to be chubby?


She works for Izumi (who inherited his father's business) and travels around the world with him.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, talk about a rushed ending. Everything seemed so forced with very little explanation. 
After that whole Shou break up disaster, this manga has just gone down a spiral of doom. Probably even before that, but I'm still bitter over that one haha. Well at least it's finally over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2013)

The title of the manga promised us something that it couldn't deliver.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 6, 2013)

*Heavy sigh* Wow, I really wasn't expecting to feel the way I did, but this last chapter was kinda fucking terrible. It was nice to see things get wrapped up, but it didn't feel like it told me anything I needed to/wished to know. But I guess that's just what happens in these type of mangas. Very rarely do they end at a good time and not get stretched out for the pure fuck of it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, this manga could have ended 60 chapters ago.

The one shot this manga is based on is better than the series as a whole.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 7, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh yeah, this manga could have ended 60 chapters ago.
> 
> The one shot this manga is based on is better than the series as a whole.



The one shot was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 7, 2013)

The one shot was great because Utsumi wasn't an invertebrate in it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, we didn't get any melo-dramatic depressing sex scenes in the one shot, though.

Anyway, If you guys are interested in, uh good relationship/SoL manga I would suggest Sekitou Elergy.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2013)

It's finally over. Finally. And it couldn't have ended any worse. Utsumi takes off with Yuki and BANG, the whole scenario was resolved. No tension, no development, nothing. Things just fell into place in Utsumi's favor by default. A worse Gary Stu character, there has not been since.......who knows  Then suddenly, a 7 year skip. Great ending indeed. I think the only good thing about this ending is that it ended


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 7, 2013)

I skipped through all these chapters just to see the end, and  so bad.
Finally it ended.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2013)

All the time in my life that I lost reading this crap. I want it back!


----------



## Meikun (Jan 7, 2013)

Soo...no good ending for GE then? 
I've only read the last three or four chapters of this series, but I think I'll read it from the beginning...

Since it can't be as bad a KNIM, right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 7, 2013)

Good job, Good Ending. You've now taken your place with the likes of Ichigo 100%. Negima, Hitman Reborn, and School Rumble as mangas with terrible, rage-inducing endings, only you were the only series that tried to promise that the ending wouldn't suck. 

Why can't Japan write endings?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, can't believe it really ended. It's always kind of hard to believe that a manga you've been following for 4 years has actually ended but so it has. It's for the best, it was really beginning to look long in the tooth ever since Tooru showed up truth be told. I'm going to miss it, having read it weekly for the past couple years but I'm glad that Sasuga can move onto something fresh now.

Can't believe this ended before KNIM though...



Meikun said:


> Soo...no good ending for GE then?
> I've only read the last three or four chapters of this series, but I think I'll read it from the beginning...
> 
> Since it can't be as bad a KNIM, right?


The first 130 chapters are really good. It only started to suck ass the last 20 or so.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 10, 2013)

I stopped reading like 30 chapters ago and just found out that it finally ended. Finished it from where I left off and I'm overall satisfied with the way it ended. It dragged on a bit and many parts were unnecessary but o well the ending was more or less expected. Don't know why people are raging at the ending.

I feel the same as you Suzuku. I'm happy that it ended but just a tad sad. Was a decent ride while it lasted. 

KNIM will never end. I haven't read that in about 40 chapters or so either lol.


----------



## Roman (Jan 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The first 130 chapters are really good. It only started to suck ass the last 20 or so.



Nah. It was when Shou decided to play all the NTR cards on Utsumi that the manga began to really suck. Just when things couldn't get worse, we discover Yuki had sexophobia only to later ask Utsumi to effectively rape her. When he decided to be the good guy, Yuki splits up with him and everyone blames him for not being good to her. What's worse is he actually believes it. Somehow, he ends up with Shou again but even tho what they had was really awesome, Utsumi splits up with her for no discernible reason whatsoever to try and conquer Yuki again. He somehow manages to do that despite there being no certainty, and to top things off he fucking offpanels her sexophobia even tho it was such a huge problem at first. All of this to me is just terrible writing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 11, 2013)

Terrible manga.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just bought this manga.

Got licensed in French. Read the first 2 volumes, it was nice.


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2013)

So I finally got around to reading this from beginning to end and well, I think Yuki said it best: :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 








Still, it wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be, I'll give it that at least.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2013)

Meikun said:


> Still, it wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be, I'll give it that at least.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2013)

Meikun said:


> Still, it wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be, I'll give it that at least.



At least it has finished. 
Kimi no iru Machi has gotten even worse than GE and the pit seems endless


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2013)

Extra Chapter is out which takes place after the epilogue.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 5, 2013)

It was okay but the faces are laughable. The author can't seem to draw there faces properly especially Yuki's.    

The bodies are mature but the faces aren't.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

Sasuga Kei's next work will start in the spring. First chapter will debut in Weekly Shonen magazine 21+22/2014. Will still be a romcom.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 8, 2014)

My body is moderately ready.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 8, 2014)

>new Seo work
>new Kei work

The rage train is starting its engines back up full force. It's like 2008 all over again


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2014)

I wonder what this new work is about.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 9, 2014)

Depends on how fast the rage train speeds up.



All aboard!


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 9, 2014)

Damn. I thought someone revived this thread just to remind us of some of the rage we felt with this manga as well. But now I find out the author of this series is making another new story as well . Well that's just great now I'm going to have another new series to keep track of and rage about. The people have spoken the rage train is coming .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2015)

So I've been reading Domestic na Kanojo for a few months now...and while waiting for the newest chapter to come out, I said fuck it...and decided to marathon read this. This series definitely has many similarities to DnK...that's for sure (being made by the same author and all). The art is definitely much less refined than DnK's, but after a while...I really started to like it. With that being said...review time!

Seiji certainly lacked confidence at the beginning of the series...and man, he sure did have a massive fear of rejection lol. After the first chapter though, I knew that Yuki was going to be best girl. She helped Seiji to start believing in himself...which helped him progress with Shou. Sadly, life doesn't always work out...and that rejection was fuckin brutal lol. However, due do that...both Seiji and Yuki were able to grow as people. Holy shit...it took quite a long goddamn time for that REAL confession to Yuki though lol (believe it was even chapter 69 for the childish lulz). 

There were definitely some speed bumps along the way though. Rika...holy crap, was afraid she was going to go all yandere on Yuki at one point. I understand how she feels...but come on girl, you had no fuckin chance. And Shou getting dumped (in front of Seiji no less)...was just rough. Sadly...that's when things started getting fuckin irritating  All the mistrust and jealousy with Rika/Shou/Yuki...man, that kinda got old quick.

Touru...motherfuckin Touru. It was quite apparent that something fucked up happened in order for Yuki to have to transfer schools (and move away), but I didn't expect that was the actual case. Even though we find out later that it wasn't supposedly his fault, the damage had already been done. Seiji tried his best, and made sure to not force Yuki to do anything...but that mental trauma caused that initial breakup. Fuck! After that, things kinda got absurd for a bit. Really? Gonna try to go back to being friends after ALL of that? Yeah, totally gonna work out just fine. 

While I initially hated the shit out of Shou for smashing Seiji's heart into tiny pieces, they did make a ridiculously cute couple. Also, holy shit...Shou's family is fuckin amazing. Her mom trying her hardest to ship that pairing, and her brother just talking shit on his sister lol. Even the dad...gave the cold shoulder initially, but then just sighs and starts showing off old family albums. "Well, if you're going to get married...I might as well just show him everything" lol...amazing.

After countless chapters of "if she gonna confess her real feelings to him" and vice versa...Touru's reemergence ended up being the actual catalyst. While I did like Shou x Seiji...it was apparent from the get go that Seiji was definitely going to end up Yuki (and boy did he prove his love at the end). Wasn't expecting him to go all yandere though...and after reading the last reply on this thread and seeing 





> I thought someone revived this thread just to remind us of some of the *rage we felt* with this manga as well.


 I started getting super fuckin scared (read this post at around chapter 120ish or so). Was sweatin bullets thinking one of them might die, or some bullshit troll ending was going to happen. Luckily, GOOD ENDING happened lol. All the pairings worked out (even that asshat Kento managed to get Shou back).

The very end was kinda strange though...after cleaning things up with Touru, it just seemed like unnecessary drama bullshit to have Yuki move back home due to her father's orders. Like...really? You expect me to believe that after ALL THAT that things wouldn't work themselves out properly? lol...oh well.

As for most of the other side characters:

-Kouno was pretty meh...decent-ish comic relief.
-Eri was definitely pretty awesome. Fun girl, tried her best to ship best pairing...and eventually got a guy that liked her back.
-Izumi was definitely the best of the group...guy was such a fuckin boss. Banging random chicks left and right...and spouting out sage wisdom to his friends. Was kinda surprised about his past (in regards to his cousin's suicide). Didn't expect that the be the reason for him acting and believing in things the way he did.
-Risa was a really nice girl...but holy fuck was she overly attached to Seiji. Glad that she befriended Izumi and managed to become independent of Seiji after time.
-Rico/Makoto/Mei...the photographer group. Sorta expected them to be more plot relevant (instead of the random twist that Rico was Touru's sister). Like yeah, I guess Makoto submitting that picture of Yuki (instead of the ones that Seiji wanted) did lead to Seiji/Shou hookin up...and I guess they did influence him enough that he ended up becoming a photographer. Meh.

Overall, this was a pretty good read. Was pretty angsty and shit at times...and it bugged the fuck outta me that it took THAT fuckin long for Seiji and Yuki to truly hook up, but whatever...the GOOD END happened, and everything worked out for everyone. Here's hoping DnK doesn't become too absurd (and by that I mean having Hina fuck everything up )


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 4, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Here's hoping DnK doesn't become too absurd (and by that I mean having Hina fuck everything up )



Yeah let's hope it won't have the same turn. GE had a really bad ending.
That period was pretty disheartening because both GE and Kimi no iru Machi started to lose in quality around the same time .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Yeah let's hope it won't have the same turn. GE had a really bad ending.
> That period was pretty disheartening because both GE and Kimi no iru Machi started to lose in quality around the same time .



Eh, maybe I'm just a sucker for cliched happy endings...but I quite liked the ending (though the yandere ex-boyfriend and crazy father things were pretty dumb). Yeah, towards the end things definitely took a turn for the worse in terms of quality...but I don't see why so many people on the previous few pages of this thread are raging so hard about the actual end. Like, I understand it was nothing revolutionary...but to be legit mad at it? lol...


----------

